# ترنيمه ( عشان ساكتين ) || ترنيمه قناه الحقيقه || للمرنمه ( جاكى ) || + 4 نغمات للموبايل



## M A S ! 7 i (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام يسوع معاكم

.......................................
 
انا جيبتلكم ترنيمه جميله جدا جدا جدا 

يمكن الكل عارفها هى الترنيمه التى تعرض على قناه الحقيقه

.......................................
 
ترنيمه ( عشان ساكتين )

ترنيمه جميله جدا جدا 

كلمات : رمزى بشاره
المرنمه : جاكى

.......................................

لتحميل الترنيمه 


لتحميل اول نغمه

لتحيمل تانى نغمه

لتحميل ثالث نغمه

لتحميل رابع نغمه

.......................................

عند الدخول على الصفحه 
انتظر العد التنازلى فى اعلى الصفحه على اليمين
و بعدها سيظهر زر ،، اضغط عليه 
سيدخلك موقع الميديا فاير و حمل 

.......................................
 
للعلم

تم اخذ الترنيمه من مقطع الفيديو بواسطتى لانها غير موجوده ع النت باكمله صوت

و تم تقطيع النغمات بواسطتى

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى ليك مسيحى
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكى بنت العدرا ع المرور


----------



## فادى محب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك الرب يباركك


----------



## شيرينوووو (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسيه لتعب محبتك انا معرفهاش بس اسمها بيدل انها حلوة*​


----------



## mina_mon_m (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرآآ لمروركم كلكمـ،، 
نورتونى ،، آتمنى آلرتنيمهـ تعجبكم ،،،
*​


----------



## nermeen1 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (4 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لمروركم جميعا

*​


----------



## ايمن مونة (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة بس ياريت تحمل


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (11 يناير 2011)

يارب الترنيمه تعجبكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

ازاى طريقه تحميل النغمات ؟؟؟؟

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ازاى طريقه تحميل النغمات ؟؟؟؟
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ​


بص يا كوكو فى الصفحة اللى بتيجى الاول دى بتلاقى كلمة فى مربع اصفر skip AD بتدوس عليها وتوصلك للميديا فاير

تحميل النغمات

http://www.mediafire.com/?fgm57qf6w3jqaqh


http://www.mediafire.com/?4iii2uwlba29lmp

http://www.mediafire.com/?606brlvowfgoccv

http://www.mediafire.com/?644xv6ojsmqb6df
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بص يا كوكو فى الصفحة اللى بتيجى الاول دى بتلاقى كلمة فى مربع اصفر skip ad بتدوس عليها وتوصلك للميديا فاير​
> تحميل النغمات​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fgm57qf6w3jqaqh​
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ليكى يا بنت العدرا 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا 

و شكرا بنت العدرا على مساعدتك


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## M A S ! 7 i (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمروركم


----------

